# What have you bought but never used?



## 108733 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Many thanks to allan01273 - who suggested this thread.*

As complete motorhome virgins, we feel a little like we're furnishing a new house! It's also extremely tempting to buy everything that's advised as "you absolutely must have one of these" in the MH shops.

However, it's been suggested (and I've suspected) that there are a number of things I could end up buying that I really don't need/won't use.

So, the question is - what have you bought for your MH that, in reality, you shouldn't have bothered buying?


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we bought an aquaroll and a wastemaster and never used them....found it easier with watering cans and buckets and they take up less space
hannah


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Never used*

Hi

I have an electric convector heater that still has the wrapper on. It has not been used but was purchased to provide heat in case of a fault with the Truma.

I have also a large tarpaulin that is unused, but again has the potential to be.

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

The electric midge zapper purchased on the way to Scotland last August but all the midges had gone on hols to Majorca or somewhere. It was never taken out of the box.
The cassette layflat hose reel. We fill up at home via a hose that's used for dog washing and car cleaning and all the sites we've been to have a length of hose on their taps already. 
Fire extinguisher - thank goodness!!!!
Pretty much everything else has been used.

Andy


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Satellite dish in a case. Used once and can't be bovered.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Bought but never used*

 Buon giorno tutti,
well as the original 'must have that, might come in useful' impulse buyer, my list is endless. Here goes:
1 cheap chinese generator, never been able to start it
4 immitation plastic chrome wheel covers, won't fit
set of window stays and blinds - never got round to fitting them on a motorhome that I then changed
set of Fiamma locker door locks - haven't got round to fitting them
12 v. mini oven - totally useless
12v. inspection lamp - totally useless
300 w. inverter - have a 1500 one fitted into current van
900 w. microwave oven - don't really need it, altho used occasionally
set of torx screwdrivers that don't fit any torx screws I have
and so it goes on.
I'll have to keep away from accessory shops.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Sun tan oil :lol: 

Seriously, a collapsible ladder, Scooter and bike rack, used once and fell off, broken leg! (Bike not ladder).

Dennis


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Where to start....

Our list is mainly things that were bought for previous vans and were used but now are not. A selection:

Halogen heater
Oil filled radiator
( We now have blown air heating and it's wonderful)

Yellow plastic grip mats
(Hope I'm not tempting fate here. We've never used them but have lent them out many times and they work)

LED replacments bulbs for the spotlights
( Horrible blue colour and not enough light)

Two sets of folding chairs
( Very uncomfortable though they take up a fraction of the space that the Lafumas that replaced them take up. Try your chairs before you buy.)

Slatted aluminium folding table
( Too much of a faff to assemble, not stable enough and it is easier to use the indoor table)

Safari room 
( bought with previous van - too heavy and bulky to earn it's keep)

Short levelling ramps
( How many times do you have to drive off the end before you junk them and buy longer ones ?)

G


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I bought my mother-in-law a plot and she hasn't used that yet.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Micro wave oven

Alan H


----------



## 108733 (Dec 13, 2007)

patman said:


> I bought my mother-in-law a plot and she hasn't used that yet.


 8O

Now, now - you know that's not what I meant!!


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

A 12 volt Microwave Oven. Anybody want one?


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Why did I buy that?*

Poundshop corkscrew - It folded in half when we lent it to friends
2 spare cycle innertubes 24 inch - son got a new 26 inch cycle
Rechargeable torch - Always forget to keep it charged up
2.5euro hex key set - So flimsy I should have bought better
12 volt cool box - What do I need that for with a 3 way fridge
Fiama Zip awning - The sides and front and all the extra bits fill up the M/H
Backpackers shoe shine kit - I always wear soft shoes on holiday
Battery eggwhisk - I usually have fried egg breakfast, not done an omelette yet
Bluetooth dongle - Why did I do that 
Assorted hosepipe ends - If its little top up, I use a container to fetch water
Cheap playing cards - Waddingtons have numbers in all 4 corners which our lefthanded son can use easier

Allan


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

This site appeals to my sense of humour. So heres my tupenny worth.

A Taylormade external windscreen cover. Its so big, it takes off in any wind. Fit like a size 14 welly on a size 9 foot.

A Protect cover. Its so huge it needs to fitted indoors so you don't get blown off the roof when fitting it.

Both items a impulse buy @ £600 odd. Both useless for my MH in reality.

Won't do them again, hope I've learn t my lesson.
I doubt it


----------

